# Poner subwoofer a unos altavoces



## infernal_1992 (Mar 24, 2008)

Buenas. No entiendo mucho de electronica por la parte del audio y queria preguntaros a ver si se puede poner un subwoofer a unos altavoces que tengo normales. Tanto el subwoofer y los altavoces son para PC. Si se puede, si no es mucha molestia, decirme como.

Un saludo.


----------



## CarlosColombo (Mar 24, 2008)

Tu necesitas algo como esto


----------



## infernal_1992 (Mar 24, 2008)

No me he enterado de nada xd, tengo 15 años y estoy dando las leyes de kirchoff, de ese esquema no entiendo nah xd, pero bueno, gracias.


----------



## macraig (Mar 24, 2008)

No te des por vencido, por algo se empieza... Ve despacio, con calma y seguro disenaras tu propio amplificador algun dia...

Salu2.

PD: Tener 15 anios no es excusa para nada ehhhh ... A estudiar amigo!


----------



## santiago (Mar 24, 2008)

primero ¿de cuantos watts es el subwoofer que queres poner? 
segundo ¿Que impedancia tiene (omhs)?
yo me arme una especie de home theater casero los satelitales son tda1519a y el subwoofer esta hecho con un tda7294 le arme un crossover pasivo (sacado de este foro) y el subwoofer es un sony explod 10 pulgadas o uno de menor calidad de 15 pulgadas si te interesa te puedo pasar el diagrama.

PD: yo tambien tengo 15 años
salu2


----------



## infernal_1992 (Mar 25, 2008)

pos si me pasas el diagrama te lo agradezco a ver si lo entiendo. con lo facil k seria coger y cortar los cables k van a subwoffer y esos cables con una relgleta unirlos a los otros altavoces. xd no se podria eso?

jaja saludos


----------



## santiago (Mar 25, 2008)

no por desgracia no se puede mira el amplificador lleva un transformador de como 3 amp no es solo el amplificador te recomiendo armar el amplificador con tda7377 que esta en este foro no te paso el circuito por que esta bien explicado en el foro nesesita 12 v de alimentacion si queres explicacion paso a paso 0 problemas este amplificador mueve 2 parlantes de 8" no creo que necesites mas para la compu salu2


----------

